# Problème backup/restauration ipad1



## kouikoui78 (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonsoir
Mon iPad ayant collapsé, j'ai été obligé de le restaurer.
Mon backup se trouvait sur mon DD externe et non sur mon Mac. J'ai rapatrié la sauvegarde du DD dans le dossier Mobilesync de mon iPad, effectué la synchro Mac/iPad mais je n'ai pas retrouvé mes données sauvegardées. Pouvez-vous m'aider svp ?
Merci
Yohann


----------

